# I created a new personality type theory called: The Six Layers of Human Personality Type



## Mooncutter (Jul 28, 2011)

So I run the biggest celebrity personality type website in the world (though it's still not that big). I made an analysis of Elon Musk using three new attributes that I basically invented myself, and it blew up and became my sites biggest page. That made me think. So I wrote a post where I oulined the whole thing from beginning to end. Part 1-3 is new while part 4-6 is Myers-Briggs, Enneagram, Instinctual variants. But I add my own take on those as well (while accepting & agreeing with established theory).

Together these six parts form this large personality type theory that I have chosen to call: "The Six Layers of Human Personality Type". First I called it "The Blueprint of Human Personality Type". The post is completely void of ads or anything like that. Just pure information. It is probably a waste of time but I thought I'd put this out there, at least.

Link: The Six Layers of Human Personality Type: Affinity Attribute, Trauma Personality, Core Fix, Myers-Briggs, Enneagram, Instinctual variants


----------

